# Handfeeding



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone have fish they hand feed? 

I have a betta who likes to be hand fed. He actually prefers it as he only picks at his food if I just put it in the tank. I really like it - makes him seem more like a pet.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I hand feed my severums, and also my rams when I had them. I love doing it, despite the occasional bite. :lol: The sevs will actually let me stroke their sides now.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be great - I'm so jealous! Hannibal (the said betta) draws the line at letting me touch him. I always thought it was just knife fish and eels that could be hand fed but it seems not! 

Really interesting to find out what kind of "relationship" people have with their fish as well. Some have them just to have a pretty looking aquarium, but others, like me and you obviously, like to try and interact with them which isn't required obviosly, but I think is really nice.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

My large black angel enjoys being petted.

TR


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> My large black angel enjoys being petted.
> 
> TR


That must be lovely!


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

how do u hand feed


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

nearly all ,my fish hand feed, even the puffers. my goldfish and balloons like a stroke! and my bala shark too, hes very friendly.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

xxthrwitdwnxx said:


> how do u hand feed


Depends what food you're feeding really but if it's flakes, then just hold a flake under the water, near the surface, my betta's favourite is brine shrimp. I buy frozen, which is near impossible to hand feed, and the wee tubes that come in a jelly. I just hold the tube and squeeze a wee bit out, but not enough that it breaks off, and then he comes up to the top and "bites" a bit off.  I really recommend you try it. Your fish might not be interested for a while, but if they learn to do it, I think it's lovely.


----------



## drag (Apr 25, 2007)

How sweet! My betta would kill for some frozen mosquito larva I give him as a treat, I'll try to hand feed him some later and see how he does.

He likes to brush up against my hand whenever I'm moving things around his tank so I don't think he'll have a problem.

(*laugh* What is it WITH my pets? I have a cat that thinks she's human, a cat that thinks she's a dog, a dog that SHE's a cat, and now a betta dog, hmmm... or maybe cat, has the same curiosity.)


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

My weatherfish will eat freeze dried tubifex out of my hands. Freaks out all the other fish in the tank, though.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I would hand feed, but I would need some form of armour. I used to do it with the Sevs, now it's a case of finding the time. :roll:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
hand feed lol,is right.
i put my hand in,and they try to eat it.  
lucky they don't have teeth.
mine will go for a frozen block of either blood worm(yuck)
or anything else i wish to feed them.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

not quite handfeeding but all my fish take bloodworm,glassworm etc from the end of a pipette especily my puffers they almost suck them out of the end


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> not quite handfeeding but all my fish take bloodworm,glassworm etc from the end of a pipette especily my puffers they almost suck them out of the end


That's nice! I have a tank ready for set-up which will be used for dwarf puffers, I'll definitely try that with them!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The only fish I can handfeed are discus and true SAEs.:roll: The arowana needs to be tongs-feed. I was bitten several times already. 'Twas painful.:sob:


----------

